# TJ Ford



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

What a game! Seems like his injury isn't holding him back one bit. This kid is a TRUE point guard, and was bar none the best Buck out there tonight. :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

for real, good to see him back on the court!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He'll probably be one of the best PGs in the NBA if his injury doesn't reoccur. Let's hope.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

AI did a horrible job defending him. i guess he was suprised at his quickness tonight. 

pretty soon someone will have to lay him out and he'll think twice about goin into the lane. i hope he's strong enough to bounce back from that. Feel good story of the NBA right now.


----------



## FlyingTiger (Aug 4, 2002)

im happy to see him back. followed him since his HS days when his team went undefeated. Daniel Ewing was on the same team. i hope he still has his hoops.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy Happy Happy...

Do the same JWill...


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Fantastic game for Ford, finally someone else to average 10+ assists this season. And it seems the Bucks are going to be a high scoring team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Throwin' my kudos in. Glad to have TJ back. We needed him.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ford's career highs before tonight were 17 points, 12 assists and 11 rebounds, all on seperate nights. Tonight he was at 16 points, 14 assists and 9 rebounds. I don't know what he did while he was hurt, but he played the best game of his career so far tonight. Hopefully it's uphill from here for TJ.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Ford for the assist title anyone?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Awsome game. I'm really happy to finally see him out there. 

OT: what's the news on Jay Williams these days? Is he recovering any time soon?

peace


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

Speaking as a Buck fan here, but he is our true team general. When he went out with injury our team was never the same. He was absolutely amazing out there. It was very entertaining watching AI and TJ run the court. Michael Redd may be the face of our franchise, but TJ is what makes the team. He is what we are built around. Terry Stotts wants an up tempo, push the ball game which is directly related to matching the offense to your players.........TJ's speed.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Ford looked good, but I wonder if that was a career night or more of a sign of things to come?


----------



## joshed_up (Aug 6, 2005)

ralaw said:


> Ford looked good, but I wonder if that was a career night or more of a sign of things to come?


i hope its the latter.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

After watching that game I have to say that the Buks can defiently be a surprise team this season. I like there roster alot but Jamal Magloire needs to play beter he looked horrible. Another thing from the game is that the Sixers are gonna have problems this year they cant win with the nights Webber and AI had and there not gonna get that every night.

But TJ Ford is gonna be a top point guard in this leauge if he can continue to develope, Wow he is the best young point guard. Forget Telfair, Livingston, Paul, Deron Williams.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

That game last night is the type of game that makes me glad I ordered the NBA League Pass...even if it was during the free preview week.

TJ looked great all game. I flipped occasionally to other games, but watching the way TJ ran the show for the Bucks last night made that game the best of the 3 early games to watch. Glad to see TJ back in the Association healthy again.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

EHL said:


> He'll probably be one of the best PGs in the NBA if his injury doesn't reoccur. Let's hope.


You guys are overrating him quite a bit. Remember his rookie season? He's basically Brevin Knight with a better vertical leap.

He'll be a good starting point guard, no more. He still can't shoot and is still 5'10" defensively.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Can Telfair shoot? Alot of people think he can turn into a top point guard. Ford is very good at basically have the offense just be him using his speed wheter on the break or breaking people down in the half court.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> You guys are overrating him quite a bit. Remember his rookie season? He's basically Brevin Knight with a better vertical leap.
> 
> He'll be a good starting point guard, no more. He still can't shoot and is still 5'10" defensively.


you are wrong. tj is and always has been better than brevin knight. tj ford knows how to run a team. he controls the tempo of the game and gets people the ball in good positions to score. and yes he is small, but that still doesn't make him a bad defender. he will get his steals and he is quick enough to stay in front of his man.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> you are wrong. tj is and always has been better than brevin knight. tj ford knows how to run a team. he controls the tempo of the game and gets people the ball in good positions to score. and yes he is small, but that still doesn't make him a bad defender. he will get his steals and he is quick enough to stay in front of his man.


 :clap: :clap: :clap: 
good post


----------

